# Buying Killifish Eggs - Experience



## roc-aquarium (Aug 26, 2008)

Hello,

I've never bought killifish eggs before and I'm considering doing so. Does anyone have experience? How'd it work out?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Subscribing to thread, interested to hear the stories as well.


----------



## Fish boy (Nov 8, 2008)

Are you talking about the flowerhorn/parrort ? If so i have 2 male and female.


----------



## roc-aquarium (Aug 26, 2008)

MediaHound said:


> Subscribing to thread, interested to hear the stories as well.


Well, then I guess I have to do it. I just ordered 55 Palquist's Notho eggs. I have a few empty 10 gallon tanks. I'll see if I can hatch them and get them to breed. Supposedly they are sexual mature 6 weeks after hatching. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Here is a good site to read about the process.

Shene's Killies

Scroll down the page to the article sections, You will find lots of info there.


----------



## roc-aquarium (Aug 26, 2008)

OK. I won the Palmquist Notho Eggs on Aquabid (my first aquabid purchase). I've joined the American Killifish Association (http://www.aka.org, $32.00/year). And now I'm reading about killifish. I probably should have done more reading before ordering the eggs, but it will take a week or so to get them.

Hopefully I'll be up and running soon.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Congrats, good looking fish!
I found a pic of them:


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Those are some nice killies, good luck in this project of hatching and rearing. Make sure you have foods ready when they start hatching. As soon as they absorb the egg sac they will be ready to start being fed.


----------



## roc-aquarium (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for your input. I ALWAYS have lots of live foods on hand. The fish in my home get about 90% live or natural foods. I think it's better for the fish and since I culture most of it myself it is pretty cheap. Actually thinking about putting together an eBook on culturing live foods.

I'm sure the wife doesn't love all the containers, boxes, bags and tanks taking over the garage and spare refridgerator, but she hasn't hurt me yet.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats what I did when I had killies, lots of live food. But had never ordered eggs off aquabid. We have a few people in our local club that are highly recognized in the AKA and have gotten several trios through them.


----------

